# Would this jacket go nice with these pants?



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## Yitzter (Nov 16, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Yes :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot.

Between the 686 one above and the sessions Bozung, which would you choose. I'm trying to decide if I want all that insulation. The 686 has better waterproof/breathable rating.









Sessions Bozung Insulated Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com

Thanks.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm biased as I own two 686's, but you really can't go wrong

which do you like better?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

srsly?
why are so many of you so obsessed with how you look and if your gear matches? i have never seen so many girls worried about what they look like on the hill. :cheeky4:

function before fashion any veteran will tell ya.:thumbsup:

venting. :dunno:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

oneshot said:


> srsly?
> why are so many of you so obsessed with how you look and if your gear matches? i have never seen so many girls worried about what they look like on the hill. :cheeky4:
> 
> function before fashion any veteran will tell ya.:thumbsup:
> ...


Function criteria has been met. Next up fashion. The argument can be made, why don't you bums care more about how you look.. your uglying the place up and bringing residual value down... get a job you hippies

But seriously, its been said a thousand times - to each his own. Some care, some don't ... whatevz yo


----------



## Yitzter (Nov 16, 2010)

oneshot said:


> srsly?
> why are so many of you so obsessed with how you look and if your gear matches? i have never seen so many girls worried about what they look like on the hill. :cheeky4:
> 
> function before fashion any veteran will tell ya.:thumbsup:
> ...


I definitely care about function more then fashion. The question is, is the higher waterproof\ breathable rating of the 686 worth more then the 180g insulation of the Sessions Bozung or vice versa.

The 686 and the Bozung pretty much cost the same. The question between the two are: What looks better with the pants. And, is 180g Insulation too much?

Also, does anyone have this jacket that can attest to it's value and warmth?

I was also worried that too much plaid might be too much. Color wise, do they conflict?

Thanks guys. I'll try not and waste any more of your time.



Josh,


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Function criteria has been met. Next up fashion. The argument can be made, why don't you bums care more about how you look.. your uglying the place up and bringing residual value down... get a job you hippies
> 
> But seriously, its been said a thousand times - to each his own. Some care, some don't ... whatevz yo



good come back


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Im pretty sure none of those go well together. It is unlikely that different companies use the same zipper to bind the pants to the jacket


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the white jacket looks hood I think. The only thing that really matters is if you really like it as you will be wearing it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No, that jacket makes your butt look big.


----------



## Yitzter (Nov 16, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> No, that jacket makes your butt look big.


Whice one? The bozung or the 686 times?


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

Really nice


----------



## Yitzter (Nov 16, 2010)

Alban said:


> Really nice


Thanks, are you referring to the first jacket? You think they will go nice together?


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Shite, go with the 686 the white will look dope with the brown do not get the Bozung having stripes on your jacket and pants will clash like a cluster fuck, of you could go with a 32 Mobb in red and green that's what I'm getting.


----------



## Yitzter (Nov 16, 2010)

Puggy said:


> Shite, go with the 686 the white will look dope with the brown do not get the Bozung having stripes on your jacket and pants will clash like a cluster fuck, of you could go with a 32 Mobb in red and green that's what I'm getting.


LMAO! Someone told me the same thing, hehe. I like the simplistic look of the 686 jacket.

I like the 32 Mobb, it's pretty sweet. I don't think it'll go with my pants though.

I'd only get a jacket that's fully taped and high waterproof rating, which is what the 686 has. I'm just not sure about the insulation.

Anyway, thanks for the advice, it's nice to know that there are really helpful people out there. Even if it's just for what looks good together.

I'm gonna rock with the 686 jacket. Hope they go well together.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I am fully convinced you will be radiating steeze.


----------



## Yitzter (Nov 16, 2010)

Puggy said:


> I am fully convinced you will be radiating steeze.


I hope so. Thanks for the help. I'll see you around.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Yitzter said:


> Whice one? The bozung or the 686 times?
> 
> 
> Triple8Sol said:
> ...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


>











at you


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

please dont say steeze. that word is whack


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I know nothing about the quality of these jackets but this one would look good with your pants!
686 :: Anthem in Tobacco Denim.


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

Yitzter said:


> Thanks, are you referring to the first jacket? You think they will go nice together?


Well both of them together. The white jacket and brown pants. Really nice together


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

I mean really. Sexy Combo


----------



## Yitzter (Nov 16, 2010)

Alban said:


> I mean really. Sexy Combo


thanks man, nice work there. lol

it looks good when you look at it from that perpective. anyway, i got a great deal on the jacket, so i bought it.

i hope its warm though. i wanted an insulated jacket.

thanks guys for the help. peace.


----------

